# Build a humidified cabinet for acoustic guitars.



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

In February 2019 I built a guitar cabinet using two Ikea bookcases. For the last 11 months, I've been testing and modifying this prototype. I'm now satisfied with the basic design and would like to begin a 2nd modified cabinet.

This time, I was hoping to share ideas with a few people who would like to build their own.

If interested, have a look here: AGC CABINET PROJECT


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice project.

I once wished I could build a long one for eight acoustics after I saw one. 
Unfortunately, the livingroom is not large enough... :-(


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm keeping the 4 guitars which I play regularly upstairs. 
The new cabinet I'm building is for the basement, where the humidity level is 27% during the winter.
I'm temporarily using a $19 clothing tent (holds 3) until the build is completed.
Photo here: VUKU


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting !

I am puzzled a basement being so dry...

As I already mentionned, I hang a wet hand towel in a large two sliding doors closet.
I would wet it every day, but twice a day as it gets cooler outside and electric heaters work more.
Humidity keeps to 55-60% in the closet and 50-55% in the whole room.

So, I would hang a wet little towel in the tent as water would diffuse more easily than from a plate of water.

P.S. I looked at pics on the web to see models... Guitars should be hung by the neck as you did (not standing on their buttom).


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I live in a 100-year-old house with water radiators. In the winter the basement gets very dry.
Last week I spoke with a luthier in Ontario whose house would drop to 22%.

Your wet towel solution, is basically the same evaporating system I'm using... except I don't need to add water all season.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

mawmow said:


> Interesting !
> 
> I am puzzled a basement being so dry...
> 
> ...


MAWMOW... YOU'VE GIVEN ME AN IDEA! I'll try adding a hanging towel, with its end touching the water.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow, cool project. Normally my humidity drops to 20% or lower, but I just use a Honeywell room humidifier. I monitor with a hygrometer. It easily brings the room back to around 40%.

We're having a very mild winter, and my humidity is holding around 35% without the humidifier.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

It's been mild in Montreal also.
I keep a hygrometer on my desk, so I can note the difference between the room and my cabinet.
This winter my upstairs room has varied from 20% to 34%.
But the cabinet has held at 45% to 50%.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I keep mine in a spare bedroom door closed. Big ass humidifier in the room stays at 45 percent all year round


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

2 years ago, I used 2 large humidifiers... but got tired of being a waterboy. They demanded to fed every 3/4 days. Every 3 months they would flash for a filter change.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

mawmow said:


> Interesting !
> 
> So, I would hang a wet little towel in the tent as water would diffuse more easily than from a plate of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunman (Apr 12, 2019)

I made a couple of these cabinets to hang these beauty's in, keeps the humidity pretty perfect with just a case Humidifier.


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

These 2 cabinets are really nice. And I like the simple case humidifier feature! If I had those cabinets I would discard my WalMart Van Gog prints from my basement feature wall and replace them accordingly. I have 2 acoustic electrics one of which is a low end unit from the Ovation lineup. I've owned them both for 10 years. I store them in their padded bags in basement year round in Regina. I have no idea what the humidity is in house ever. Both guitars are unscathed and aging well, they seem very happy here. I've had so much luck doing nothing for them that I'll continue. But I still wish I had the initiative to copy your cabinets and mollycoddle them as they deserve.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I've added a back shelf... so my cabinet will now hold 6 guitars. 
I've also added a small dehumidifier to prevent daily fluctuation. 
The relative humidity level now sits at 50% (+2% -2%). 
http://acousticguitarcanada.com/agc-cabinet-project.html


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

*GUITAR HUMIDIFICATION: A “CASE” STUDY*
*Guitar Humidification: A “Case” Study*


----------

